
Building a Real-Time Recommendation Engine - levbrie
https://neo4j.com/blog/real-time-recommendation-engine-data-science/
======
flaviotsf
I tried Neo4j a while back for recommendations and calculating similarities
between users but when running against our full dataset got too many
OutOfMemory exceptions. Ended up with a Mahout / Spark solution. It's an
awesome graph db though - can find many other uses for it.

~~~
tummybug
Exactly the same as you, I was just trying out neo4j today with a small
dataset (30mb) and was getting memory exceptions trying to add a relationship.

~~~
iamtherhino
Would you mind sharing the query? If you're hitting OOM exceptions with a
dataset of that size there may be a typo in the query that's doing some sort
of traveling salesman operation.

e.g.,

//grabs literally EVERY node in your database

MATCH (Person)-[KNOWS]-(Friend)

//only the people who have a KNOWS relationship between them

MATCH (person:Person)-[:KNOWS]-(Friend:Person)

------
warriorkitty
Anybody tried OrientDB for recommendation engine?

------
nerdponx
What a ridiculous title. Compare: "building a hardwood coffee table with
woodworking"

Gotta get those keywords in for clicks

~~~
levbrie
I agree completely but I guess I also don't mind it. But I also wouldn't mind
"The Art of Woodworking: Tables You Can Build Yourself" \- I suppose it
depends on your tolerance for buzz words. I'm bombarded with them all day long
so perhaps my tolerance is growing.

~~~
iamtherhino
To be frank, the way I submit conference talks is normally:

Understanding {buzzword pop culture / news topic} using {conference language}
+ {pick 3+ of [real-time, cloud, at scale, data science, docker, sentiment
analysis, polyglot persistence]}

It works shamefully well.

